# Question re Rebirth



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi unlike most people i quite enjoyed deathfire by Nick Kyme. I only really get chance to listen to the audio books im wondering if rebirth is worth getting.

I havent read the others in the series is this a reboot/sequel or standalone?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Rebirth is the fourth book in the Salamanders series. As far as if its worth getting, you already know most people aren't fans of Kyme's Salamanders so thats not a question you'll get a great answer for.

I haven't read the book, so I can't comment, but I liked Salamander and was rather iffy on Firedrake and Noctourne.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I think it was better than the previous salamander books, mainly for the reason
that Nick did not hide in this book how stupid their 'upon the anvil' strategies are, nor is there a deux ex machina saving the day.
So basically my point is I did not feel cheated after reading the book,


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Rebirth is quite standalone from the earlier books, as it focuses on a different company.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

After the events of Nocturne, with a decimated chapter recovering,


----------

